# First time gigging



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, after the 14feb08 post i gotta say something. I went out the other night for my first time flounder gigging and got nothing. I was out for hours and didnt even see a flounder. I contributed my failure to it not being season quite yet. I left around 7pm from sherman cove and headed acrost the bay. After hours of polling I was cold and frustrated. Saw plenty of Redfish and a few Sheep, but not one flounder. My question is: could I be doing something terrebly wrong, or is it just not season yet, and if it is because it isnt season yet, how come we still see reports like 14feb08. Thanks.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It could be that because you were polling you just didnt cover near the ground as FISHFEEDER did. Say perhalps if you were using a trolling motor like I do and no! "it dosent spook the fish one bit". You would not have been tired of polling and would have still been there when the flounder started to move in and you might have seen some. Steaks are burning.... gotta go


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i agree with what MR said...and also i know i have been around july or so when everyone is getting a lot and gone 2 nights in a row...got 20 the first night and nothing the second night...sometimes its just being in the right place at the right time. DONT GIVE UP!!! get you a trolling motor and just sit back and relax and you will start to see them and start posting reports like 14feb08!!!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude, I've been floudering all of my life with hit and miss results. I got out of the Coast Guard in August and couldn't start school until this January. I started terminal leave in May and have been out there every night I possibly could to figure these fish out. I've found that they don't have any rules, but... they do have tendancies. I learned another one last night. 

For me, the key to winter time is covering as much ground as possible.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna keep working at it and maybe, just maybe one of these days I'll be postin some doormats.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah...dont jinks yourself. You just need to get that first one under your belt and then it will start happening.


----------

